# Hi from Victorville, CA!



## Doc_Jude (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm Jim, & I'm a n00b! Good to be here


----------



## Drac (Jul 6, 2007)

Greetings Jim and Welcome to MT..


----------



## stickarts (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello Jim, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## Hawke (Jul 6, 2007)

Greetings Jim,

Welcome to MT.  Have fun posting.  We have lots of noobs here as well.  Also people with many years of experience.  We're a friendly group.

Cheers.


----------



## brianlkennedy (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome, wow, Victorville, I was a public defender in Victorville back in the mid 1980s. The courthouse was right near the Roy Rogers Museum and the Victor Valley Mall had just been built. 

What kinds of martial arts are there now? Back then, if I remember right, it was just one Kempo school and some Shootfighting guy had just opened a school in Hesperia.

Bet things have changed.

take care,
Brian


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## phlaw (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome!  Many years back I use to live in Hesperia, CA and worked in Apple Valley.  I trained at Jim Diggs American Kenpo.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jul 7, 2007)

brianlkennedy said:


> Welcome, wow, Victorville, I was a public defender in Victorville back in the mid 1980s. The courthouse was right near the Roy Rogers Museum and the Victor Valley Mall had just been built.
> 
> What kinds of martial arts are there now? Back then, if I remember right, it was just one Kempo school and some Shootfighting guy had just opened a school in Hesperia.
> 
> ...




There are quite a few new schools up here now. 
The Mateo Academy is about 10 min away(Inosanto-related).
Thomas "Wildman" Denny's gym is literally two minutes away from me. 
The Sankai Dojo is run by a Gene LeBell black belt & has some great kickboxing & is about 15min away.
I hear that there's a Judo Olympian over in Apple Valley giving classes for free. I have yet to check it out.
I train right now Pentjak Silat Ratu Adil with a 1st-Gen student of Rudy Terlinden & he's right down the street.
Really, there is plenty up here, & the more I look around, the more I find.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice to meet you Jim.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome, Doc. I'm in Raunchy Cucaracha....I mean, Rancho Cucamonga, along with some of our other members. My wife is an alum of CSUSB, and I of CSUF (in the 1800s). Enjoy!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Jim and welcome to MT!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Jim!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Jim, welcome aboard.


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk!!


----------

